# Multiple Exposure Shots



## Yahoozy (Feb 14, 2008)

these 2 shots i shot with a Canon Powershot A630 and then edited with Photoshop
each took about 15-20 minutes






ya, the sky's blown out and theres a lot of noise
it wasnt the best time to shoot but i was bored =P





this one is my pride and joy =D


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 14, 2008)

You did a great job putting them together, but it just seems like there are too many of you.  I would take out 2 or 3 and see how it looks.


----------



## Yahoozy (Feb 14, 2008)

yah i was thinking of that too
the first one seems like too much but i actually took some out of the 2nd one cuz it was too crowded for my liking =P


----------



## bemmermazda (Feb 16, 2008)

how do you do this, they came out great.


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 16, 2008)

Microsoft Research Group Shot or MSR Group Shot.  It's a program that I had learned from another forum and as long as it takes you to take the photos is as long as it takes to create a photo such as this plus approximately 10 seconds of processing.

I can't remember the link, perhaps you can google for it.  It was a demo type program and nothing to purchase or license.  It gives an error for me now when opening the program, but you just move the error popup out of the way and use the program.  I imagine sometime in the future, this program may be for sale or included in Windows or something.  

A really cool program and would literally take no more than 10 seconds to do the 2 photoshop examples above.


----------



## bemmermazda (Feb 16, 2008)

and i assume you need to use a tripod?


----------



## D-50 (Feb 17, 2008)

These shots a very easy to create. Use a tripod and set the camera on self timer. Take muliple shots of you in different positions within the same scene. Then just layer them together in PS with masks. Shouldn't take more than 5 minutes of editing.


----------

